# Is there a "cry" for the Canadian army?



## CrimesofParis

I was wondering, since the American army shouts, "hooah" as a cry and the us marines use, "oorah", does the Canadian Army/Navy/Airforce/Reserves have anything like that, that they shout out?


----------



## Infanteer

Yeah, you pucker your lips up and blow hard, attempting to make a farting sound.  :-X

PS.  In the Marines, you are more likely to see Semper Fi.  "Hooah" is something that all soldiers will use, especially after successive bouts of watching Blackhawk Down.


----------



## kincanucks

The second post of yours I have read today and I want to cry out something.


----------



## Infanteer

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The second post of yours I have read today and I want to cry out something.



Don't cry out, just make the farting sound....


----------



## paracowboy

Infanteer said:
			
		

> In the Marines, you are more likely to see Semper Fi.   "Hooah" is something that all soldiers will use, especially after successive bouts of watching Blackhawk Down.


Marines grunt "oorah!" or bark. Yes, an actual dog bark.

Paris,
The American army uses "hoorah!" It started as a Ranger thang, but then every pouge started to copy it to appear hard-core. In Canada, there are certain specific times that we use it. Those who have completed Basic Para know them. 
Canadians don't do stuff like that. It's gay. Anybody shouts "hooah!" round me gets harassed mercilessly for being a dork. Reg force light fighters use it in an extremely sarcastic manner, only. When we get told to do something really gay, we generally make a sour face and go "hooah", or when someone is being a bag-lick, one of us will go "Hooah Master Chief" in a loud falsetto.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

> I was wondering, since the American army shouts, "hooah" as a cry and the us marines use, "oorah", does the Canadian Army/Navy/Airforce/Reserves have anything like that, that they shout out?



Yes. "Yipeeee!"  :


----------



## aesop081

humm..."BOHICA"     ;D


----------



## geo

Habe you ever been to sea in a ship Billy?
.... well no Capt Hindgrinder.

- your turn in the barrel!

"Doh!"


----------



## Kat Stevens

The loudest cry in the army is: " Oh, no, not ANOTHER Germany story....waaaah!"


----------



## kincanucks

"Shut your maggot hole and get moving"   That sounds like it.


----------



## RangerRay

"Move it, you @#&%in' hemorrhoids!"


----------



## CrimesofParis

OK, thanks some of you, now what I was wondering is cleared up.


----------



## the 48th regulator

crap....

I missed out...

"Last Call!!" was gonna be my answer as something that made me cry when shouted...

dileas

tess


----------



## career_radio-checker

Here's one to shout out instead of the conventional "CHARGE":

BANGERANG!!!


----------



## armyvern

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Here's one to shout out just before the charge:
> 
> BANGERANG!!!



And here's one to shout out after it:

"Aw too cewl...that was hot!!"


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Now wait a minute, guys.  The local reserve engineers go "CHIMO" in unison at the end of every parade.

It's no more or less gay than "hooah".


----------



## paracowboy

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Now wait a minute, guys.   The local reserve engineers go "CHIMO" in unison at the end of every parade.
> 
> It's no more or less gay than "hooah".


you're right, which is why I would mock that also. Having worked alongside, and occasionally for, Echo in the past, and considering many of them friends, I have never heard Reg force Engineers shout "Chimo!" except in a few specific instances.

Another problem with "Hooah" is that it is not Canadian in origin. It was taken by people who watch too much TV. "Chimo!" is distinctly a Canadian Engineer thang. It is used by them, or by us when we are either encouraging or teasing them. "Hooah" meant something once, to a specific unit, and it was a mark of respect for those of us who've worked with that unit to use it. Now, it is the name of a friggin' power bar, and is found on bumper stickers. It is used by PONTIs to try and sound kewl and hard-core.

Actually, based on what has happened to "Hooah," I'd say it's a lot more gay than "Chimo." At least "Chimo" has retained it's purity.

Personally, I shout "Go Joe!" or "Cooo-bra!" It pretty much sums up my attitude towards pep rallies and related silliness. Shouting "Hooah!" goes against everything I have been taught about Quiet Professionalism, and Canadian Infantry traditions.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

"Paaaaay-Day"


----------



## armyvern

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I have never heard Reg force Engineers shout "Chimo!" except in a few specific instances.
> 
> Actually, based on what has happened to "Hooah," I'd say it's a lot more gay than "Chimo." At least "Chimo" has retained it's purity.


Having been inducted  ;D into the engineer way of life at Alert, I'd agree with this. It was reserved for occasions marking departures to warmer parts south, as a kindred greeting and/or goodbye, as well as reserved for use during a certain song. Much like the RCR "Hoy!" Not shouting out at every inopportune moment. Pure.


----------



## Slim

paracowboy said:
			
		

> . Shouting "Hooah!" goes against everything I have been taught about Quiet Professionalism, and Canadian Infantry traditions.



Quiet professionalism sums up perfectly the Canadian regular force. We don't have to yell silly things...We just get the job done and go on our way.

Only the wannabe's have to yell and scream all types of 'warcries!'


----------



## paracowboy

Actually, this discussion brings to mind an OC and CSM we had once. The OC insisted upon referring to us as "Gunfighters," and worked it into his speech several times when he would address us daily. Everyone from sr privates up to WO thought it gay, and we, the cpls/jacks would beg the pl comds/pl 2ICs to ask him to stop it. It made him lose all respect from the troops, and that was bad for morale.
The CSM had us respond to these pep talks with a loud "Hooah." But, since the entire coy felt it to be gay (on a level I can only equate with a meeting of the Village People and Elton John doing a cover version of a Liberace song, while watching a Rock Hudson movie) it came out as a sort of loud, collective "hhuuuueeehhkkk." Which is incredibly depressing, when you hear it done by a 100 + troops. But, either it was never brought to their attention, or they felt that it was good for morale, or they just wanted to 'leave their mark' it didn't stop. So every coy-level parade would end with the troops making a strangled, half-gasped exhalation, and then walk away mocking the company leadership. And we couldn't stop it, because...well, because the troops were right.  

Professional Canadian soldiers don't grunt, bark, shout, scream, or any of that sort of thing, and anyone who does so must realize that they have now opened themselves up for scathing and merciless harassment. And the worst part is that by doing so, they forfeit any right to defend themselves. 

It is acceptable to say "hooah" or "oorah" when dealing with American Infantry, or Marines, as it creates a sense of familiarity to them, and opens communication. It's their thang and they dig it. It's no different than opening a conversation in Afghanistan by placing your right hand on your heart and saying "Salaam Aleikum." But, just as you wouldn't do *that* at work, don't grunt.

You want to sound professional and hard-core, speak clearly, enunciate, and say things like "Yes, Sergeant", "I understand, Sir", "No, Warrant", or "Excuse me, Cpl". No "yeah," "huh?", "hey, MCpl!". That is professionalism.


----------



## geo

armyvern said:
			
		

> Much like the RCR "Hoy!" Not shouting out at every inopportune moment. Pure.



Can't swear by it but.... think the HOY is a throw back to the Black Watch when 1 & 2 Bn RHRof C were rolled into the RCR.


----------



## paracowboy

geo said:
			
		

> Can't swear by it but.... think the HOY is a throw back to the Black Watch when 1 & 2 Bn RHRof C were rolled into the RCR.


I'll bet that it is. It's not done in the 3rd BN, and I never heard it from the 1st, or heard mention of it.


----------



## Haggis

geo said:
			
		

> Can't swear by it but.... think the HOY is a throw back to the Black Watch when 1 & 2 Bn RHRof C were rolled into the RCR.


It's actually the cry given during the bagpipe tune "Black Bear".

Personally I think aesops "BOHICA" is pretty close to summing things up  ;D but I have to agree with the "quiet professional" approach.

BTW when my troops go "hooah" around me, I reply with "Hairball?"


----------



## Edward Campbell

geo said:
			
		

> Can't swear by it but.... think the HOY is a throw back to the Black Watch when 1 & 2 Bn RHRof C were rolled into the RCR.



I'm not so sure.

_*"Rig-a-jig-jig: Hoy! Hoy! Hoy!"*_* (and variants) was used in The RCR in the '50s and '60s (in 2RCR, for certain), usually as a 'cheer' at inter-company sports matches and drinking contests.  A 'leader' shouted "Rig-a-jig-jig" and the 'followers' answered "Hoy! Hoy! Hoy!"  It was then repeated, in different combinations and permutations, in scat singing fashion.

I think these chants, if that's the right word, originated in 19th century English nonsense verse/songs but, I also think rig-a-jig had (still has?) a sexual context in some parts of the English speaking world.  My recollection (which may be faulty) was that "Rig-a-jig- jig: Hoy! Hoy! Hoy!" was never done in mixed company.

It was certainly never used like our American friends (appear to) use "Hooah!"
*


----------



## geo

Interesting post Edward... sounds most probable & plausible
also interesting what Paracowboy has said about not being heard with the 1st & 3rd....
(wonder why?)

Probably a mix of both "truths"


----------



## Infanteer

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Actually, this discussion brings to mind an OC and CSM we had once. The OC insisted upon referring to us as "Gunfighters," and worked it into his speech several times when he would address us daily. Everyone from sr privates up to WO thought it gay, and we, the cpls/jacks would beg the pl comds/pl 2ICs to ask him to stop it. It made him lose all respect from the troops, and that was bad for morale.



Sounds like a little too much Hackworth.



> It is acceptable to say "hooah" or "oorah" when dealing with American Infantry, or Marines, as it creates a sense of familiarity to them, and opens communication. It's their thang and they dig it. It's no different than opening a conversation in Afghanistan by placing your right hand on your heart and saying "Salaam Aleikum." But, just as you wouldn't do *that* at work, don't grunt.



Paracowboy is right on the mark here - there is nothing inherently wrong with what the Americans do, it is simply the way they do things.   It looks silly when Canadians do it because it is not part of our unique military culture and it is done by people who, as I mentioned earlier, have watched Blackhawk Down too many times.

Hooah,
Infanteer


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I'll have to agree with aesop and haggis "BOHICA" seems to be the perfect acronym for use to most situations facing us today.


----------



## Infanteer

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'll have to agree with aesop and haggis "BOHICA" seems to be the perfect acronym for use to most situations facing us today.



Buy one of these and put it on your Tacvest.

http://www.supplycaptain.com/store/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=61


----------



## fleeingjam

I dont mean to sound like a bump on a log...but what does BOHICA stand for?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> I dont mean to sound like a bump on a log...but what does BOHICA stand for?



*B*end *O*ver *H*ere *I*t *C*omes *A*gain


----------



## armyvern

Haggis said:
			
		

> It's actually the cry given during the bagpipe tune "Black Bear".


Absolutely.  A very loud and deep HOY. Tradition at the 2RCR Mess Dinner's I've been to, and I have last had the honour to experience it's effect during the funeral services for Sgt Robbie Short. Black Bear was piped as he was being committed with all of 2RCR quietly humming along, the HOYs were loud and forceful and upon their dismassal all turned to the grave with one last HOY. Very moving and appropriate. I will never forget it's impact upon the crowd there that day.


----------



## fleeingjam

recceguy said:
			
		

> *B*end *O*ver *H*ere *I*t *C*omes *A*gain



thankyou recceguy


----------



## geo

Have been invited to several Robbie Burns dinners @ the local chapter of the Black Watch
When they play Black Bear, have had occasion to tease... when they call out "HOY!", I respond with "VEY!"...

Good bunch of lads to call friends


----------



## Haggis

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> I dont mean to sound like a bump on a log...but what does BOHICA stand for?



Click on the link Infanteer posted.  All will be made clear.


----------



## geo

From the song "hurrah for the CRE.... err CME:
I'll see your HOY and raise you an Oshta or two 

Good Morning Mr Stevens and windy Notchy Knight,
Hurrah for the CRE 
We're working very hard down at Upnor Hard.
Hurrah for the CRE 
You make fast I make fast make fast the dinghy 
Make fast the dinghy make fast the dinghy. 
You make fast I make fast make fast the dinghy.
Make fast the dinghy pontoon. 
For we're marching on to Laffan's Plain.
To Laffan's Plain. To Laffan's Plain. 
Yes we're marching on to Laffan's Plain 
Where they don't know mud from clay. 
*Ah, ah. ah. ah. ah. ah. ah. 
Oshta. oshta. oshta. oshta.
Ikona malee. picaninny skoff. 
Ma-ninga sabenza*. here's another off.
*Oolum-da * cried Matabele, 
O*olum-da. away we go. 
Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah. ah. ah. 
Shush........................Whow!*


----------



## armyjewelz

Hmmm.. not that I wish to rehash but didn;t somebod recently try to coin the term "Whoore-yah"? For the Canadian Military...

Ya.. I think not..


----------



## Haggis

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. not that I wish to rehash but didn;t somebod recently try to coin the term "Whoore-yah"? For the Canadian Military...
> 
> Ya.. I think not..



C'mon folks.....  
We all know that any sanctioned Canadian Army "cry" would have to be done in both en anglais and in French.  ;D


----------



## ZipperHead

Every time I hear the "CHIMO!!!", I think of 2 things: 1) back where I grew up, in BC, there was a school, that, shall we say, was serviced by a short-bus, that was named that; and 2) I always get the urge to yell out "CHEMO!!!!" (as in chemotherapy).

Here are some explanations of what it means: 





> Chimo!(CHEE-mo) is a widespread and ancient Inuit greeting that may be accompanied by a gesture of salutation as well, namely moving the left hand in a circle on the area of the chest over the heart





> CHIMO is derived from the Inuktitut language. According to folklore, when two people met on the Arctic tundra, they rubbed their chests in a circular motion and said, "Chimo" , meaning "Are you friendly?" The answer was a repeat of the gesture and the word "Chimo!" ("Yes, I am friendly!)





> Chimo!: The last sound heard before a Canadian falls over. Passes out!



So, in all honesty, it is probably the best one we can use in the CF, as it is neither English, nor French, but Native, and depending on your take on the state of the CF in this day and age (huggy-kissy, harassment-phobic, and well, just plain SWELL!!! (imagine Big Gay Al from South Park saying it)) the second definition pretty much sums it up (as paracowboy would spell over the net: Golf Alfa Yankee), especially if both were slathered in seal blubber..... not a pretty mental picture, to be sure  :-X

Al


----------



## geo

Oshta. oshta. oshta. oshta.
Ikona malee. picaninny skoff. 
Ma-ninga sabenza. 

BTW ... translates to: the Matabele way of saying "I am fed up and glad to be leaving". 

The Matabele tribe provided many labourers for the Corp of Royal Engineers in South Africa.....


----------



## RangerRay

Ala zuma zuma zuma
Ala zuma zuma zing
Ala zuma zuma zuma
Ala zuma zuma zing
Take it off, Zulu warrior...
Take it off, Zulu chief, chief, chief!

 ;D


----------



## The_Falcon

When ever we get dismissed from a parade, when we shout out "Honk on Bobo, Hooah!", if you don't know what that means I ain't tellin ya.  As to the hows and whys we do that, I have no bloody idea.   Someone who has been with the 48th longer than I, would probably be able to better answer those questions.  I don't feel stupid doing it, cause the reactions we get are quite comical sometimes (more so when people know what it is we are shouting).


----------



## the 48th regulator

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> When ever we get dismissed from a parade, when we shout out "Honk on Bobo, Hooah!", if you don't know what that means I ain't tellin ya.   As to the hows and whys we do that, I have no bloody idea.     Someone who has been with the 48th longer than I, would probably be able to better answer those questions.   I don't feel stupid doing it, cause the reactions we get are quite comical sometimes (more so when people know what it is we are shouting).



"ON GUARD 90"

The ex was crying for a statement, and ours was "Honk On BoBo", we got that comment from the little brother of one of the lads; he yelled it at us as we pulled away from the house to go down to the armouries right before the ex started.

Anyways, at the end of Oh God, the commander has all the regiments formed up, to give his speech about how much of a success the ex was.   Well at the end all regiments then get dismissed and a few of the other units do a chant as they get dismissed.   The Royal Regiment of Canada, were right before us and they bellowed "Ready, Aye, Ready".

Then it was our turn, whispers abound, and the plan was set....

"HONK ON BOBO, HOOAH!" Was born out of mockery to the commander, and all that were present!

The Regiment has done it since.

dileas

tess


----------



## Slim

Ah...The Red Ball Express showing yet another touch of class! ;D


----------



## Old Ranger

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> "ON GUARD 90"



And how many NCM Reservists paid dearly, (too REG NCMs)
for what the Reserve Commisions did.......to the REG NCMs

Ben


----------



## George Wallace

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> "ON GUARD 90"



Our's was   "Oh God! 90"


----------



## GK .Dundas

Is there a cry for the Canadian Army?.......I dunno??? "Hey who took  my Timmy's double double and cruller?  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Aw!  Yes!  The latest Canadian lexicon......"Large Double Double, Please."


----------



## geo

Often heard towards the end of 6B courses

Caffein..... Caffein..... Caffein....need my caffein!!!


----------



## The_Falcon

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> "ON GUARD 90"
> 
> The ex was crying for a statement, and ours was "Honk On BoBo", we got that comment from the little brother of one of the lads; he yelled it at us as we pulled away from the house to go down to the armouries right before the ex started.
> 
> Anyways, at the end of Oh God, the commander has all the regiments formed up, to give his speech about how much of a success the ex was.   Well at the end all regiments then get dismissed and a few of the other units do a chant as they get dismissed.   The Royal Regiment of Canada, were right before us and they bellowed "Ready, Aye, Ready".
> 
> Then it was our turn, whispers abound, and the plan was set....
> 
> "HONK ON BOBO, HOOAH!" Was born out of mockery to the commander, and all that were present!
> 
> The Regiment has done it since.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Thanks for that little tidbit of regimental history.


----------



## bossi

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Thanks for that little tidbit of regimental history.



On the other hand, there are those who would pass this off to poor pronounciation of the Gaelic "Ha'ach An Gu Brath".

You see, the official Regimental motto of the 48th is "*Dileas Gu Brath*" - Gaelic for "Faithful Forever". More commonly , you'll hear people say "Erin Gu Brath" and it sounds like "Erin GO BRA" ... which then kinda sounds like "Bobo" especially when shouted aloud by massed troops.

Thus, due to the pronounciation difficulties of staying in step while saying "*Tosach catha agus deire air*" meaning in gaelic "first in the battle, last in the fight" ... the simplified, unofficial battle cry of the Highlanders became "Ha'ach An Gu Brath" - Gaelic for "Fight On Forever".

But, I have to admit I kinda like the idea of "The Regimental Family" saluting somebody's little brother with "Honk On, Bobo" ...


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Yeah, you pucker your lips up and blow hard, attempting to make a farting sound.   :-X
> 
> PS.   In the Marines, you are more likely to see Semper Fi.   "Hooah" is something that all soldiers will use, especially after successive bouts of watching Blackhawk Down.





HAHAHHAHHAHAHA !


----------

